# Main > News >  3 Map Sets on DTRPG

## Gamerprinter

Well, I've begun to monetizing some of my pre-existing maps, one of them upon request, so I've released 3 map sets over the past week.

My Neptune Undersea Station is one map set, but because the area is so huge (at 1 inch = 5 feet scale, all 17 levels make up over 64 square feet), this is only virtual tabletop ready - made especially for use with Roll20.

My Dhur Naal Dwarven Mine map set is only a single map level, though still big, I've made that available as both a sliced letter-size print ready PDF and VT ready map tiles in 4 slices (2 are 72 x 72 inches, 2 are 72 x 10).

Upon request, I've made my recent hand-drawn swamp map available as a print-ready sliced PDF and single VT tile of roughly 24 x 24 inches.

You can see all my available products, and these 3 on my *Gamer Printshop DrivethruRPG page*.

Check them out!

GP

----------

